# what are .bf file how to extract these files



## arunkc (Jul 1, 2005)

hi

i am am designer, i have a game which has a animation at the begining. but i am not able to find the animation file. i think all the resource files are archived in to .bf file coz the files size if too big. 

Can anybody tell me how to extract these .gf file & how to create them again.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Sounds like it's game specific, .bf that can be a file only that game can read..
Game Programmers can add any extension they want...


----------

